# Helene Fischer Nackt Am Strand 1X



## Akrueger100 (6 Mai 2015)

​


----------



## Death Row (6 Mai 2015)

Der Paparazzo, der sie mal _so _ablichtet braucht danach nie wieder arbeiten.


----------



## Chip0978 (6 Mai 2015)

Netter Versuch, aber bei diesem Foto trägt sie einen Bikini


----------



## xcillix (7 Mai 2015)

hui aber so ist das nix


----------



## Max100 (7 Mai 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Der Paparazzo, der sie mal _so _ablichtet braucht danach nie wieder arbeiten.



Irgendwann erwischt sie einer, oder sie lässt sich überreden......


----------



## Punisher (7 Mai 2015)

ha ha ha

lustig


----------



## krawutz (7 Mai 2015)

Chip0978 schrieb:


> Netter Versuch, aber bei diesem Foto trägt sie einen Bikini



*Dass* sie einen trägt ist nicht entscheidend, *wo* sie ihn trägt ist wichtig.


----------



## frank63 (7 Mai 2015)

Schön wäre es gewesen...zu schön...


----------



## comatron (7 Mai 2015)

frank63 schrieb:


> Schön wäre es gewesen...zu schön...



Aber ihre Stimme ist doch auch sehr schön, gelle ?


----------



## Chip0978 (7 Mai 2015)

Hat aber von Playboy ein Angebot bekommen


----------



## addi1305 (7 Mai 2015)

Hier gibts die Bilder ohne Abdeckung:

http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...ikini-auf-mallorca-ende-juni-2014-10x-mq.html


----------



## kasper78 (5 Mai 2016)

Danke für das Bild


----------



## 6199stefan (5 Mai 2016)

Sie trägt einen Bikini. Leider


----------



## helenefan (2 Juni 2016)

so ein quatsch ...


----------



## PromiFan (3 Juni 2016)

krawutz schrieb:


> *Dass* sie einen trägt ist nicht entscheidend, *wo* sie ihn trägt ist wichtig.


Wo soll sie denn einen Bikini tragen  ? ... Es gibt doch gar nicht so viele Möglichkeiten, ausser normalem Bikini, Trikini, Mikrokini  ...


----------

